# Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System



## Platte (15. Januar 2010)

Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System

Habe gerade den Link gefunden der neuen Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=luigi639#p/u/0/dNISkGwPH-E

Währe doch mal ne tolle Sache für unsere Ostsee. Vom Boot aus Plattfische am Grund oder Dorsche beobachten und eventuell mal das Beißverhalten zu studieren.

Das System soll mit 60 Meter Kabel geliefert werden und unter 250,- Euro und in Farbe 399,- Euro in den Geschäften kosten.

Habe mir schon einige Videos bezüglich solcher Systeme angeschaut aber von der Bildquallität der Grauvell bin ich absolut begeistert gegenüber anderen. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Das ganze System gibt es in einem schönen Aluköfferchen mit (im Deckel eingelassenen) TFT-Bildschirm in Farbe bei Ebay für unter 250,- Euro.

Die Version mit dem Röhrenbildschirm ist die ganze alte, allererste Variante (von der Firma Waeco). Hier wird doch nicht etwa versucht alte Lagerbestände zu überhöhten Preisen zu veräußern?!? |kopfkrat

EDIT: So sieht das Ganze aus (hab ich seit Jahren beruflich im Einsatz).


----------



## minden (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Hätt ich mir auch mal fast geschossen....dann verpennt#q

@FoolishFarmer
Mich würde sowas nur für Baggerseen interessieren....wie ist denn da deine Erfahrung mit bzgl. der Sichtweite unter Wasser. Sagen wir mal als Beispiel in einem See, indem ich bei ca. 3m den Grund noch so erkennen kann. 
Wie weit kann ich da mit so ner Cam sehen?
Bei welcher Tiefe ist zu wenig Licht um rigendwas zu erkennen?

Greeetz


----------



## Platte (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Das Grauvell System läuft über Infrarot und erzeugt auch kein sichtbares Licht. Also auch keine Scheuchwirkung.
Wie weit man damit sehen kann liegt wohl am Gewässer. Bei uns hier in der Ostsee soll man Sichweiten von 3-20m haben. Je nadem wie die Wetter - und Strömungslage ist. In der Regel sollen es etwa 8m Sichtweite sein. Es soll aber nicht selten sein das man deutlich mehr hat. Wurde mir jedenfalls von einem Taucher berichtet der dort Filmt.


----------



## Platte (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Habe gerade folgendes Angebot von Grauvell bekommen:
.................................................. .............
hi,

wir sind gerade dabvei sämtliche TEKLON-Wobbler von Grauvell in Sequenzen damit zu filmen.
Andreas Burkhardt wird in Kürze das Beißverhalten der Plattfische damit dokumentieren.
Danach stelle ich gerne jedem interessierten Angler oder Zweifler diese Geräte kostenlos zur Verfügung. 
Sagen wir mal für ca. 1 Woche. Dann bekommt der Nächste es. Bewerbungen einfach an Grauvell.deutschland@googlemail.com 
.................................................. ................
Meine Bewerbung ist raus#6


----------



## a.bu (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Moin Moin , 

jetzt muß ich mal etwas auf die Bremse treten . Ich habe das beschriebene Kamerasysthem  in Augenschein nehmen können und daraus ist die Idee erwachsen , zu versuchen sobald mein Boot wieder im Einsatz ist ,  (ab Mitte April) einige Aufnahmen vom Beissverhalten der Plattfische aufzunehmen . Ob das funktioniert , so wie wir uns das vorstellen , keine Ahnung aber den Versuch ist es wert .

Für mich macht ein solches Gerät absolut Sinn , ich habe bisher eine nicht unerhebliche Summe für Navigationssystheme und Fischfinder ausgegeben , aber eines können selbst Fischfinder der allerneuesten Generation nicht , uns zeigen was da unten wirklich los ist . 

Wer ehrlich zu sich selber ist , wird zugeben das es sehr viel Fantasie und Übung braucht die Darstellungen eines Fischfinders zu deuten . Wer dann noch behauptet er könne anhand eines Echos deuten ob der harte Grund eine Muschelbank oder ein Steinfeld ist , tja der ist wirklich gut .

Eine Kamera wird nie einen Fischfinder ersetzen können , bietet aber in Kombination von beidem mit einem GPS ungeahnte Möglichkeiten . Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen so eventuell mal einen Platz zu finden an dem man geziehlt auf Steinbutt angeln kann .

Die Möglichkeit die Angel mal bei Seite zu legen , sich entspannt zurück zu lehnen und sich live sein Gewässer auf dem Monitor anzusehen finde ich absolut klasse .

Ob das ganze dann in Farbe sein muß , wage ich bei den Sichtverhältnissen der Ostsee und der meisten Binnenseen zu bezweifeln . Was den Preis angeht , habe ich für meinen Fischfinder das sechsfache bezahlt .

Um noch einmal auf den Film zurück zu kommen , wenn das Ganze einigermaßen funktioniert , werdet Ihr auf der neuen Grauvell Webside die Möglichkeit bekommen euch das anzusehen .

Viele Grüße  Andreas


ps : danke Platte das Du mich nach knapp 4 Jahren mal wieder zum schreiben animiert hast .#h


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Das hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an!!!
Werd wohl auch erst wieder im März/April mein Boot zu Wasser lassen und wenn das Teil zu der Zeit gerade frei ist, werd ich mal versuchen es mir auch zu leihen. Am besten gleich nach Andreas, er kann mir dann gleich noch bisschen Futter fürn Plotter mitgeben :q



> Die Möglichkeit die Angel mal bei Seite zu legen , sich entspannt zurück zu lehnen und sich live sein Gewässer auf dem Monitor anzusehen finde ich absolut klasse .


Das passt zum "Liegenden" #h


€: Wie wird die Kamera denn Unterwasser gesteuert? Ich meine wie bekomm ich die geneigt oder in die Waagerechte. Wie dreh ich sie, um zu sehen was neben oder hintern Boot los ist?
Gibts da ne Fernbedienung dazu so dass das Teil wie ein U-Boot gelenkt wird??


----------



## Stizostedion (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Hallo Zusammen,

habt Ihr mehr Info`s? Bei Grauvell-Deutschland kommt leider nichts rüber.
Im Netz ist leider auch nicht mehr zu erfahren als hier beschrieben steht.
Ich könnte mir solch eine Kamera sehr gut in meinem Boot vorstellen.


Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## a.bu (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Hallo Klaus ,

an der Kamera ist ein verschiebbares Gewicht zum austarieren angebracht  mit dem  man den Sichtwinkel zum Boden ausrichten kann . Ich denke ein zusätzliches Gewicht von etwa 2kg an einer  Leine müßten ausreichen das ganze bei etwas stärkerer Drift nah am Boot zu halten .
Vom Sichtfeld kann man sich im Video ein gutes Bild machen . 
Ansonsten muß ich wie gesagt auch erst mal probieren . 

Was die Positionen angeht |kopfkrat verdammt die habe ich vergessen

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Platte (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Andreas ich Danke dir für deinen aufklärenden Beitrag.
Bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Von der Therorie hört sich das schon einmal echt Klasse an#6


----------



## Trixie (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*



Stizostedion schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habt Ihr mehr Info`s? Bei Grauvell-Deutschland kommt leider nichts rüber.
> Im Netz ist leider auch nicht mehr zu erfahren als hier beschrieben steht.
> ...



moinsen,

nich auf die deutschen seiten gehen.

versuche es bitte hier:
www.grauvell.com/barcas-cataleg2010.html

gruß

trixie


----------



## a.bu (5. August 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

Hallo,

es hat etwas gedauert aber jetzt kann ich Euch einiges über die U-Kamera erzählen. 

Denn ersten Test habe ich mit meinem Kumpel Tackle ende April auf der Schönberger Seebrücke gemacht, da aber in den Vortagen sehr starker wind wehte, hielt sich die Sicht sehr stark in Grenzen,so daß wir geschätzte 3 Meter weit sehen konnten. Obwohl der Grund im Bereich des Brückenkopfes eher eintönig (überwiegend Sand und gelegendlich kleine Steine) ist, war es recht Interessant wie viele Wattwurmhaufen in diesem Bereich sind. 

Die Kamera an sich war sehr schnell Einsatzbereit, der Aufbau benötigt keine drei Minuten und da alles in einem Koffer integriert ist , ist die ganze Geschichte sehr handlich.
Das Bild war abgesehen vom trüben Wasser sehr zufriedenstellend. Die LED`s der Kamera leuchten das Umfeld ausreichend aus. Leider ist ein zoomen nicht möglich . Da die Kamera ja am Kabel herabgelassen wird ist bei größeren Tiefen ein Rundumblick so nicht machbar, der Blickwinkel ist aber duch das eingebaute Gewicht und eine Heckflosse stabil. Wir haben die Kamera bei über 10m Wassertiefe zusätzlich mit einem 500gr Naturköderblei versehen.
Der im Koffer befindliche 3,5AH Akku zur Stromversorgung stößt nach eineiger Zeit an seine Grenzen, ich habe dann einfach ein Verlängerungskabel ans Bordnetz angeschlossen.

Die nächsten Tests haben wir im Mai vom Boot aus gemacht und zwar in Tiefen zwischen 10 und 18 Metern. Es war absolut fazinierend wie Abwechslungreich der Grund der Ostsee sein kann öde Sandflächen wechseln sich urplötzlich mit Steinfeldern, Seegraswiesen und Miesmuschelbänken ab. Auch hier für mich sehr erstaunlich das selbst in diesen Tiefen so viele Wattwurmhaufen zu sehen sind, in den Steinfeldern  fanden sich viele Krebse und Seesterne . Leider ist es uns nicht gelungen Dorsche vor die Kamera zu bekommen einzig ein Trupp von 5 vollständig fillierten Dorschen tauchte plötzlich im Blickfeld auf.

Absolut erfolgreich war es die gefundenen Steinfelder im GPS abzuspeichern, denn wie sich herrausstellte waren das die  Hotspots zum Pilken, hier haben wir uns richtig "besackt".

Ich wollte eigendlich einige Sequenzen aufnehmen aber das wäre nicht ganz billig geworden, da ein Aufnahmegerät bei Conrad so um die 180Euro kostet, die ich nicht anlegen wollte.

Fazit: So eine Kamera ist kein muß, wer aber wissen möchte wie es dort Unten aussieht kann viele highligts erleben. Das finden fangträchtiger Plätze wird enorm erleichtert auch wenn man zum Suchen etwas Zeit investieren muß. Wer also die Ostsee oder seinen Binnensee auf eigene Faust erkunden will ist mit einem solchen Gerät nicht schlecht beraten.
Noch mal sorry das es mit dem Aufnehmen nicht geklappt hat ,

bis dann Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2010)

*AW: Grauvell Unterwasser Kamera System*

DANKE für deinen Bericht #6


----------

